# Proud Father



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

Its so funny how I am acting about the two babies that are just about to leave the nest, you would think I gave birth to them.
I finally managed to get Baby and Blondie to hatch a couple of babies, I wanted a cross between a normal feral and the pure white roller I have. Many of the prettiest pigeons I see outside are crosses between the normal ferals and what must be escaped pure white pigeons.

The are just starting to poke their little faces out of the box where the nest is and mother is encouraging them. They need constant feeding now and I think she is going to try and get them to feed on their own soon.

When I loose some of the sick birds that I take in, especially babies, it is nice to see young healthy life.

Brian.


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

They sound adorible, can you get pictures uploaded?


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Brian, you sound just a little bit proud! Good for you. It has to feel good to see the happier side of having birds.


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

Im glad you help birds in need.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I will take a picture soon, for some reason I did not get the mails that I had had replies to this thread. I must find my camera after the decorating lol.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thats nice.Look forward to some pictures.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, lets see the little ones


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I need to try and get a good picture, this camera is really crap. I get very grainy pictures and I think it is the lighting. If I use the flash it just looks wrong and frightens the birds. I may let them onto the garden porch and take a photo.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Digital cameras don't do great in a dark area without the flash. If you can turn on a light that is bright enough and near enough, it will usually work. Or bringing them outside.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

This is the best picture I have been able to get. They were by the window so I had to apply a lot of brightness to make them visible........


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Baby and Blondie are nice-looking pigeons.

Larry


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

This is (I think) brother and sister, mother is the same as the white one but has less grey in with the white. Blondie(mum) is almost perfect white. They still have their baby habits as well, they groom each other at night which is very sweet to watch. They are starting to fight a little. One thing that amazed me as they grew up is they started fighting with their mum and dad. I thought the parents would chase the babies away when they tried to beg for food, but I did not expect the babies to chase the father away from the box where the mother is sitting on the next set of eggs(dummy eggs by the way, cant have too many).


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Very pretty birds.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

They're lovely looking birds Brian.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

They are very nice looking birds.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I am having some trouble thinking up names for them. I have been trying to think of a pair of names that shows their patterns off, that one is white with brown spots and the other is brown with white spots. The only grey seems to be mixed in with the white. I could just think of a set of names like pinky and the brain or pinky and perky, but I would like to reflect their nature in their name if possible. Any ideas?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I usually wait to see what their personality is like. I like it to suit them. But sometimes I do name them by their color. Sometimes if you wait, the names will just come to you as you watch and interact with them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How about Scotch and soda? LOL.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

Hmmm, Scotch for the brown one and soda for the white one.... sounds good


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You will probably get some other suggestions from other members, but it does sound good, doesn't it?


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

Just to let you know Jay3, I decided your names were a good match for the pair. Its a better name pair than any I have been able to come up with and I have been calling them 'Scotch' and 'Soda' for a couple of days now. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------

